
"Or so they say..." Javascript demo - elblanco
http://xplsv.com/prods/demos/xplsv_orsotheysay/
======
kevingadd
Runs awful for me in Firefox, but looks and runs great in Chrome. Really
impressive - I think this is the first 'pure HTML' demo I've seen that really
sells me on what can be done with Canvas, <audio>, etc - it doesn't feel like
a compromised or 'it's cool because it's in the browser' experience, it's a
legitimate demo that stands on its own without even considering how it was
made.

~~~
phreeza
The first few seconds work well for me in Chrome, but as soon as it gets to
the Galaxies it starts to get real slow. This is on a 2GHz Core2Duo. What
version of Chrome are you using?

~~~
mrdoob2
You'll find the answer to that (amd more) in the blog post.
<http://mrdoob.com/blog/post/702>

~~~
DTrejo
mrdoob rocks in so many ways.

------
qjz
I especially liked the part where smoke came out of the fan vent on my laptop.

But seriously, if this is where things are headed, why not just run compiled
binaries in the browser? There, I said it.

~~~
ynniv
Compiled for what platform? jamii mentions NaCl, but x86 is a very complicated
architecture to emulate. Java applets are better, but there is still a lot of
overhead (and most people never performance optimize their Java). I would like
to see a plugin system based on LLVM, but we have a ways to go there.

~~~
patrickaljord
<http://code.google.com/p/nacl-llvm-branches/>

------
fleitz
Amazing demo for JS. I was really hoping it would work on any iOS device but
all they i've tried 3GS/IPAD don't work, but it renders beautifully in chrome.

On a somewhat related but off topic note, I've had this strange idea for a
while now that if one had cassandra bindings for JS and a VM image that joined
a cassandra image on boot and executed a JS file via Node.JS stored at a well-
known key that you could build clusters of almost infinite size that would be
accessible to almost every developer. Yes, I think that per node performance
would be horrible initially but that the sheer scale and accessibility would
make up for it.

~~~
EasyCompany
How about using a chrome frame, then it can run across all browsers.

~~~
steveklabnik
I believe it already includes Chrome Frame. And it doesn't run on Safari
because the <audio> is ogg.

------
Twisol
That's pretty cool, _especially_ if you go fullscreen in Chrome. I can really
see the potential for a JavaScript demoscene here.

~~~
jacquesm
There was a post about that yesterday:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1581400>

------
a00021
Runs relatively decent on Chrome 5.0.375.125. As usual, utter functional
failure on Opera (10.60).

Can someone more informed explain which one is closer to the truth?

    
    
      a) Opera's JS engine does not fully support standard functionality
      b) the demo uses yet-to-be-standardized functions that have been implemented in Chrome

~~~
mrdoob2
Again, you'll find the answer to that (and more) in the blog post.
<http://mrdoob.com/blog/post/702>

------
stwe
Challenge: shrink it to 1k and submit it to <http://js1k.com/>

~~~
mattmanser
The minified 3D engine is 33k on its own!

~~~
jared314
That sounds like a challenge to me!

------
jws
INVALID_STATE_ERR: DOM Exception 11: An attempt was made to use an object that
is not, or is no longer, usable.

Safari 5.0.1 mac.

~~~
mrdoob2
Safari doesn't support .ogg for <audio>. I guess I should show a message for
Safari (and IE9) users.

~~~
thought_alarm
My copy of Safari must be broken then, because it plays the embedded .ogg
audio just fine.

~~~
mrdoob2
You probably installed a theora plugin to quicktime :)

------
GrandMasterBirt
NERDGASM!

I must say the program in itself is nicely made, not mentioning the
javascript-fact of it.

Edit: Too bad does not work in IE9, was hoping to see what video acceleration
can do for performance.

